# emerge ruby 1.9.2 hard masked

## effeuno

da manuale Gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.c. Usare pacchetti mascherati
> 
> package.unmask
> 
> Importante: Gli sviluppatori di Gentoo non supportano l'uso di questa locazione. Si prega di usare cautela nel loro uso. Le richieste di supporto in relazione a package.unmask e/o package.mask non avranno risposta. Si è avvertiti.
> ...

 

sul file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask trovo:

```
...............

>dev-lang/ruby-1.9.1

~virtual/ruby-ssl-1

~virtual/ruby-rdoc-1

....

....

```

riporto pari pari su 

/etc/portage/package.unmask

dando emerge -ap ruby ottengo sempre e solo:

```
emerge -ap dev-lang/ruby

...

...

[ebuild N  ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p324 USE="..........................

```

.. da un vecchio post di RANDOMAZE  ( Ven Gen 02, 2004 1:22 pm    Oggetto: Re: Pacchetti hard masked??? )

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *dariello wrote:*   Ho provato ad installare lumiere ma è hard masked, come faccio a forzarne l'installazione???
> 
> Grazie. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

procedo:

```

emerge -ap /usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-1.9.2.ebuild

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

....

....

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage (5) man

*** page for details.

```

Mi sembrava di averlo fatto, ma non ho i risultati sperati, almeno credo.

Qualche consiglio in merito ?????

Posso procedere !!!

Grazie in anticipo.[/code]

[/code]

----------

## Onip

emergere indicando direttamente l'ebuild è assolutamente sconsigliato (leggi da non fare proprio).

prova a fare

```
# emerge -pv --autounmask dev-lang/ruby:1.9
```

ti dovrebbe spiegare cosa fare di passo in passo.

Per quello che ho visto io nella prova che ho fatto adesso prima di postare è importante specificare correttamente la variabile RUBY_TARGETS smascherando anche la use flag correlata (ruby_targets_ruby19) globalmente o pacchetto per pacchetto.

----------

